# Timing for Dun L ferry to Galway please



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have just come up with the brill idea to go at last to Ireland next year.
Am thinking Galway and Mayo are the areas I would like to see this trip, as the walking and sea coast looks like my kind of country. I would appreciate a rough idea of how long it will take me to drive across to them. I know I should probably stop off en route :lol: but I would like to explore these 2 areas well.

NB Had to put Dun L ferry as cannot remember how to spell them  please forgive me all natives :lol:


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Helen,

From Dun Laoghaire(pronounced Doon Leera or Dun Leery - our own can't agree!) to Galway - you need to allow at least 3 - 4 hours depending on the traffic on the hated M50. Mostly motorway(M4) for half the journey. when you get to Galway, you could tour on out into Connemara and up into Mayo. Try to see Roundstone, Leenane and Westport. From Mayo back to Dublin, allow 5 hours and more to get out to Dun Laoghaire. Hope you have a great time over here. More members on here will have better information.

Irishhomer


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Helen, would have to agree with IH but would add Achill Island to the list, Keem Bay is as near paradise as you will find, just try to make it on a good day. There is also a fantastic Irish Heritage Museum in Castlebar which is worth a visit, it depicts life in Ireland pre Celtic Tiger. If you love seafood you should try the Quay Cottage Restaurant in Westport for a real treat

Noel


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Let's all just called Dunlagdsjhjere "Kingstown" OK?


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

The West of Ireland is probably one of the most peaceful and beautiful places in the whole of the British Isles and you are hoping to visit the best part of it. The scenery in Connemara is exceptional and I am sure you will thouroughly enjoy it.



> There is also a fantastic Irish Heritage Museum in Castlebar which is worth a visit


I would however take issue with tincan on this recommendation as we visited the Museum and found it to be the biggest waste of time and money. Whilst I realise that it was attempting to depict Irish country life from long ago we were very disappointed.

Just our opinion - others probably disagree.

Brian


----------

